# 11-19 [Mixed Bag - Big Pomp in the Bay?!]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*The Report:*
Josh, Nathan & I decided to hit the water around 3 or so yesterday afternoon. Over the course of the couple hours we were out there, we managed a pretty good mix of fish which included flounder (most undersized), a massive lizard fish (caught by Nathan), a nice blue fish, & even a stud pompano. The water is still warm enough to get out there & do some wade fishing even if you don't have waders, as that's what Nathan & I had to do yesterday. Nathan even had to ditch his rod & backpack & go swimming after his leader broke & he chucked his Spook about 50 yards away from him. Luckily he was able to swim out & retrieve it! All in all, a solid way to spend an evening with some great friends. 

*The Lure of Choice:*
Both Matrix & Vortex Shad proved to be producers of good fish, although we each had success on different color patterns & jig sizes. I was throwing the Limbo Slice color paired with a 5/16 oz. jig, Josh was throwing a 3/8 oz. jig with the C-Sea Shad color, & Nathan was throwing the Kamikaze color paired with a 1/2 oz. jighead. One thing seemed to be sure though, bouncing the bottom relatively slowly in areas of thick grass near a drop off was quite effective. 

*Tally for the Evening:*

*Me:* One short flounder, a bluefish, & one stud flounder lost.... 
*Josh:* A few flounder, with one being a nice 15'' keeper
*Nathan:* One keeper flounder, a monster lizard fish, & an 18.5'' pompano (new personal record)

*Tight lines everyone.*


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Love the bottom pic!!!!

Inshore baitcasting???... YUP!*


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Think Mogan Man is the baitcasting master even though he has gone from blue rods to red rods. I'll have to let Clay Wiggins know that he's upholding the name.


----------



## MeltonW (Jul 1, 2015)

A good report and some great photos!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice bunch of fish guys ,especially the pompano !


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Had what looked like a red take a swipe at my super spook near sundown as well! Was a really great trip, wasn't expecting to get my PB Pompano in the sound.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

GROUPERKING said:


> Nice bunch of fish guys ,especially the pompano !


C'mon, you know my bluefish was the star out of the group!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> C'mon, you know my bluefish was the star out of the group!


Pshh...the flounder rule the inshore menu, boys... pomp stomp and flounder pounders folife


----------



## phutch (Aug 22, 2015)

Very nice guys! Great report


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Josh: What kinda reel is that???


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> Josh: What kinda reel is that???


That's a 13 Fishing Concept C!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good going guys!!!  Glad ya'll getting some cooler weather fish!!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Jason said:


> Good going guys!!! Glad ya'll getting some cooler weather fish!!!


Thanks brother! Got into plenty yesterday too, stay tuned for the report!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> That's a 13 Fishing Concept C!


From the pic, it looks a little smaller than your NaCl 50 - is the worm gear in the Concept C engaged during the cast???

Thx...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> From the pic, it looks a little smaller than your NaCl 50 - is the worm gear in the Concept C engaged during the cast???
> 
> Thx...


It's actually about the same size as my Revo Inshore/Shimano Chronarch Ci4+. I am 99% sure the worm is engaged during a cast.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> It's actually about the same size as my Revo Inshore/Shimano Chronarch Ci4+. I am 99% sure the worm is engaged during a cast.


Rgr, man. What about your Chronarch? Is the worm gear engaged during the cast? 

The reason I'm asking is that it's almost Christmas. I'm planning on purchasing another Revo Inshore. I really like all my Revos but the Inshore's worm gear is not engaged during a cast causing the line to "flip" over the other line coils on the spool. Thinking about a 36-ton Verocity rod. Gander Mtn has them at a good price...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> Rgr, man. What about your Chronarch? Is the worm gear engaged during the cast?
> 
> The reason I'm asking is that it's almost Christmas. I'm planning on purchasing another Revo Inshore. I really like all my Revos but the Inshore's worm gear is not engaged during a cast causing the line to "flip" over the other line coils on the spool. Thinking about a 36-ton Verocity rod. Gander Mtn has them at a good price...


Yes, the Chronarch Ci4+'s worm is engaged during the cast! I absolutely love my Chronarch, but the drags in Shimano low-profiles do not even come close to holding a candle to the Abu's drags. Just something to keep in mind. They also palm very differently from Abus. Both are excellent reels that I use regularly. 

& I'd love to try a Veracity, I've picked one up in the store & they felt super nice, but I've never fished one before.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Verocity's are cheaper in Gander Mtn than on Abu Garcia's web site. I, too, like the drag on ALL my Revos. So, I guess I'll go with another Inshore. 

Thx


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> Verocity's are cheaper in Gander Mtn than on Abu Garcia's web site. I, too, like the drag on ALL my Revos. So, I guess I'll go with another Inshore.
> 
> Thx


Whenever ur ready Allen... bring that reel and rod aboard and ill do my best to put YOU on some fish... break in the new combo the right way 

Im still waiting for that one day when ur not too busy... slaying stripers off your dock


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Everyones talking about Captain Josh's and Thafish's reels but no one is paying attention to my new prototype captain Blair Woggons XTREME Fish Slayer inshore caster of bait reel : (


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

What are you talking about ur using my new signature series Limitout Reel... hahaha


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Pshh...the flounder rule the inshore menu, boys... pomp stomp and flounder pounders folife


I love flounder but you would be hard pressed, in a cook off, to put one over the other.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> I love flounder but you would be hard pressed, in a cook off, to put one over the other.


You think pompano tastes as good as flounder? Tim did you accidentally slip something in your morning coffee today? Don't get me wrong, I respect your opinion, it's just incorrect....


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Flounders Rule!!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Whenever ur ready Allen... bring that reel and rod aboard and ill do my best to put YOU on some fish... break in the new combo the right way
> 
> Im still waiting for that one day when ur not too busy... slaying stripers off your dock


One of these days, Josh, one of these days...


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice! I can never get my fish to pose like that . . .


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

markbxr400 said:


> Nice! I can never get my fish to pose like that . . .


All you gotta do is ask them nicely & usually they cooperate! That's how you get them to eat in the first place too.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

ThaFish said:


> You think pompano tastes as good as flounder? Tim did you accidentally slip something in your morning coffee today? Don't get me wrong, I respect your opinion, it's just incorrect....


I don't slip, I tip. Tip about an ounce and a half of Baileys. 

But not this morning. You and Josh are just ganging up on me and saying flounder because ya'll can't catch pompano the way Nathan can.

I guess what you're saying is that I'm entitled to your opinion.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I have to side with Josh and Sawyer on this one. Pompano can't compare to crab stuffed baked Flounder topped with meuniere sauce with some rice and veggies on the side. Matter of fact Flounder is hard to beat grilled whole, fried or pan sauteed in butter.


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Pompano by far is the best table fare fish, it is very well used in all different cuisines and recipes. Texture and flavor that you can work with, some of my favorites are just baked with butter old bay and rosemary or pompano filets tossed in egg wash and a coconut bater pan fried!!! I have done it also bronzed( lightly blackened) , fried or broiled in garlic butter and lime juice. You name it we probably have try it , sorry almost forgot grilled with a honey bourbon glaze. 
I work in a restaurant and I'll take my fresh catch in to share with my fellow coworkers. The chefs thru the years had done an amazing job preparing it!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Pompano vs flounder which tastes better...???

I can honestly say I love them both, very much and if had to choose which of the 2 I would take the pomp. Because Im more able to run into flounder as Im a inshore fishermen. Most pomps as we know are caught on the beach reluctantly in which im rarely around to do what we call surf fishing because Im almost always running the flats in the icw and connecting bays and rivers. So as it goes Im a flounder eater and with that being said would choose a pomp as table fair over a flounder not because of taste but for the sure joy of simply eating something different in which case both fish are equally delightful.

Eigther way pomp or flounder both fish sure do love a Matrix Shad hahaha just had to throw that in there!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> I don't slip, I tip. Tip about an ounce and a half of Baileys.
> 
> But not this morning. You and Josh are just ganging up on me and saying flounder because ya'll can't catch pompano the way Nathan can.
> 
> I guess what you're saying is that I'm entitled to your opinion.



I tell you what when the pomps start to get thick again ill walk the beach and see how many pomps can be caught on a Matrix. I for one must say thats unusual but unusual doesnt mean unproductive this isnt the first time Ive seen it done... maybe if we actually targeted these fish we would catch more of them without changing tactics.... mmmmmmm, that sounds FUN

Here is a pic of a pomp that fell victom to the same swimbait...


----------

